# Moab daily shuttle service?



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

its very easy to hitchhike


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree with hitchhiking. I used Moab Taxi once they met me at Takeout Beach at the agreed upon time and took me back to the put-in at Dewy Bridge. It worked out great, but they stood me up the second time and I never called them again. I can usually catch a ride within 20-30 minutes or in the shoulder seasons pull in a campground and offer up some beer or few bucks. Either way it's easy to work out on the fly.


----------



## taftd24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Give PaddleMoab a call


----------

